

The Big Picture: France on strike - cwan
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/10/france_on_strike.html?camp=localsearch:on:twit:rtbutton

======
dshankar
I'm curious - how does such violence actually help anything? There are much
more effective ways of telling the government that their actions are not
favorable.

Specifically, I point out the high school students overturning a car. What
does that actually accomplish? There's a difference between protesting for
change and burning cars.

~~~
thrill
This sort of 'student' (or hooligan of the day) action has worked quite well
historically - the government has always caved, and basically printed money.
Such efforts are one reason that the highest end French restaurants are better
found in Spain today - it's too damn hard to remain profitable in France -
read Au Revoir to All That for some insight. Also, read a funny book called 'A
Year in Merde' for some examples of the French 'way' of doing things.

